

Worms (diesel + websockets) - mrshoe
http://worms.jamwt.com/

======
pedoh
Oh, this is fun. One aspect that's interesting is that you don't know whether
the other people playing are trying to be collaborative (I'll stay out of your
way, let's fill up the board together) or not (I'm gonna try to make you
crash). I've been playing in attack mode (be the longest, crash everyone
else), personally.

------
DanHulton
Neat, but control is AWKWARD. Sometimes you move one square, sometimes you
move two and BAM. WALL.

